# Apple TV: Jeux  à 2 manettes simultanées



## hercule (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Serait-il possible de mettre à jour (ici pourquoi ou ailleurs (modo ?)) une liste des jeux pour Apple TV (jeux ou in Apple Arcade) permettant de jouer à 2 joueurs en simultané, soit avec des télécommandes, soit avec des manettes jumelées.

Attention, il ne s'agit pas de lister les app multijoueur en réseau: ça Apple l'a déjà fait, c'est même une catégorie à part entière d'Apple Arcade.

*Là il s'agit de joueur à 2 dans la même pièce, chacun une manette, comme avec une bonne vieille PS.*

Pour l'instant, j'ai trouvé et testé qu'effectivement ça marche:

Sociable Soccer (Arcade)
Hyperbawl Tournament (Arcade)
Cat Quest (Arcade)


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Décembre 2019)

Hello, pour aller plus loin ensemble dans ce domaine, je mets ici aussi mes recherches et expériences précédentes avec les apps disponibles sur l'Apple TV (hors Apple Arcade) :





						Partagez vos jeux multijoueurs !
					

Bonsoir j'ai acheté une Apple TV cet été, j'en suis très content, et j'ai même l'espoir de pouvoir en faire une console de salon.   J'ai téléchargé quelques jeux gratuits vraiment sympa à deux ou à plusieurs : - Crossy road (limité à deux, et c'est bien dommage) - SongPop Party (blind test...




					forums.macg.co
				




C'est visiblement une demande assez marginale. 

Je vais en tout cas suivre ce fil avec intérêt. A suivre...


----------



## jeuche (5 Février 2022)

Toujours pas d’applis multijoueurs en local hors Arcade.


----------

